# Chest bone sticking out?



## Gongjoo

Has anyone ever pet their fur baby when they were standing or sitting? The other day Khloee was sitting while i was petting her, and on the middle of her chest, beneath the neck, there is a bone that sticks out a bit more than any other. 

You can't see it, you have to feel it...it doesn't seem to be painful but I was just wondering if it was normal?


----------



## Leila'sMommy

I just noticed the same thing on Leila yesterday! I was wondering about that too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hoaloha

It's likely the sternum. You can feel Obi's too  It's pretty normal- no worries!


----------



## Lily12

Lily's bone sticks out too! I was always wondering if that was normal.


----------



## LoveLucy

How odd! I JUST asked my vet about that yesterday! Lucy's sternum is so pronounced, it's almost like a weapon! He said that it's just because she is so lean and it's nothing to worry about. He said all dogs have that but it's usually padded by more flesh and fat. Lucy is quite lean. You can clearly feel her backbone as well (but not her ribs anymore--she's gained 2 pounds since I got her a year ago).


----------



## Gongjoo

Yay! It sounds like this is more common than I thought. I'm such a worry wort, and jump to the worst conclusions; I thought she broke something! Thank you SM friends for always coming to my rescue <3


----------



## CorkieYorkie

YES! Lisa's sticks out a TON and we were a little concerned!! :blink:


----------

